# 100 Mounts



## Nohit (7. Februar 2009)

Hi also alle wissen ja, dass die hundert mounts fast unmöglich zu kriegen sind. Ich würd gern mal wissen, ob das schon jemand geschafft hat. Bitte mit amorylink. ich kenne nur jemanden der 99 hat.


----------



## Kokoros (7. Februar 2009)

Nohit schrieb:


> Hi also alle wissen ja, dass die hundert mounts fast unmöglich zu kriegen sind. Ich würd gern mal wissen, ob das schon jemand geschafft hat. Bitte mit amorylink. ich kenne nur jemanden der 99 hat.



Was hättest du denn davon wenn dus wüsstest?...
Schau dir einfach in der Buffed-Data Mounts an un schau ob sie für deine Fraktion erhältlich sind. Da kannse testen obs geht... UN selbst wenn da darfst du ma locker leicht 30-50k Gold ausgeben für


----------



## Megamage (7. Februar 2009)

Ich würde mal gerne einen Screen von dem Mount sehen, hab das noch nie gesehen.


----------



## Cybereule (7. Februar 2009)

Denke es hat keiner Geschaft aus folgendem Grund : Die Tore von Ahn*Qjiraj ( oder so =) )
Ich schätze 60 % von den Besitzern des Mountshaben schon aufgehört wenn nicht mehr.Zu dieser Zeit gab es einfach keinen Anspurn drauf =) NOCH hats keiner =) Ich denke manche die die Drohne besitzen werdn vllt bald auf die Idee kommen aber im Moment nicht, ausserdem wärs schon längst bekannt!


----------



## Bobby Ross (7. Februar 2009)

Megamage schrieb:


> Ich würde mal gerne einen Screen von dem Mount sehen, hab das noch nie gesehen.



Welches Mount soll es am Ende geben ?


----------



## Pusillin (7. Februar 2009)

einen blauen drachenfalken gibs bei 100 mounts, geduldet euch, ich bringe gleich eine guide für allianz reittiere raus


----------



## mister.G (7. Februar 2009)

Bobby schrieb:


> Welches Mount soll es am Ende geben ?



sollte das nicht ein Drachenfalke sein?


----------



## Rotbärtchen (7. Februar 2009)

Denke mal der wird so aussehen wie der blaue Drachenfalke in Dalaran am Landeplatz, wo man Kaltwetterflug lernen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich brings aktuell auf 65 Mounts, ohne die 5 PvP Mounts und 2 AQ Drohnen fehlen auch noch. Plus fast alles was in Inis droppen kann, hab da noch nie was droppen sehen. Außer den Bronzedrachen, den eh jeder hat.^^


----------



## derderimmerstirbt (7. Februar 2009)

wer genug gold, lust, geduld und unterstützung hat


----------



## lord just (7. Februar 2009)

also ersteinmal gibt es hier nen screen vom mounts für die horde http://www.warcraftmounts.com/mounts/reddragonhawk.html

für allainzspieler ist es dann halt ein blauer drachenfalke.

im moment gibt es 200 mounts insgesamt im spiel wobei da alle mounts (klassenmounts sowie horde und allianz) mitgezählt wurden.

um das achievment zu bekommen braucht man ersteinmal alle mounts die man kaufen kann (auch netherdrachen usw.) plus die pvp mounts. hinzu kommen dann die drop mounts (die schwer zu bekommen sind) und einige mounts die man per achievment bekommt. wenn man ingenieur (3 herstellbare mounts) und schneider (6 herstellbare mounts) ist, dann ist es was einfacher und wenn man dazu dann auch noch todesritter, paladin oder hexenmeister ist (jeweils 2 klassenmounts) ist es auch wieder einfacher.

die mounts von den lootkarten und auch die mounts von events (scarablord oder braufestwidder etc) machen die sache auch etwas einfacher wodurch man auf über 100 mounts kommen kann.

das ganze ist möglich, nur braucht man viel gold und viel glück und natürlich sehr viel zeit.


----------



## Kokoros (7. Februar 2009)

Rotbärtchen schrieb:


> Denke mal der wird so aussehen wie der blaue Drachenfalke in Dalaran am Landeplatz, wo man Kaltwetterflug lernen kann.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




UN was willste dann mit dem Drachenfalken? Ich finde das sind die hässligsten Mounts in WoW. Stellt euch vor ein Taure auf so nem Viech. Ich fände es besser wenn Jede Rasse für diesen Erfolg ein eigenes Mount bekommt, so würden Blutelfen zB diesen Drachenfalken bekommen (da passt er wenigstens), Trolle würden einen silbernen Flugsaurier bekommen oder so.


----------



## Yangsoon (7. Februar 2009)

für 100 mounts brauch man auch wirklich viel zeit zum rufe farmen und viel gold


----------



## Ramana (7. Februar 2009)

Un was würden Zwergebekommen??? Nenn Greifen ham se ja schon un en Fliegender Widder sähe scheiße aus


----------



## Kokoros (7. Februar 2009)

Ramana schrieb:


> Un was würden Zwergebekommen??? Nenn Greifen ham se ja schon un en Fliegender Widder sähe scheiße aus



Wie wärs mit nem fliegenden Bierfass?


----------



## Kokoros (7. Februar 2009)

Und Gnome bekommen n Wok /schreibt man die so/ da können die dann in den Sturmgipfel bei der Wok WM mit machen xD


----------



## airace (7. Februar 2009)

bähh ein drachenfalke die sind sowas von ...nunja also ich würde , wenn ich blizz wäre demjenigen der 100 mounts hat 
einen  Frostwyrm geben das würde dochmal endgeil aussehen oder ?
ein flugzeug würde auch nciht schlecht aushen... naja also ich finde das ein drachenfalke zu wenig ist für 100 mounts sry ist aber so :-P

mfg airace


----------



## Kokoros (7. Februar 2009)

airace schrieb:


> bähh ein drachenfalke die sind sowas von ...nunja also ich würde , wenn ich blizz wäre demjenigen der 100 mounts hat
> einen  Frostwyrm geben das würde dochmal endgeil aussehen oder ?
> ein flugzeug würde auch nciht schlecht aushen... naja also ich finde das ein drachenfalke zu wenig ist für 100 mounts sry ist aber so :-P
> 
> mfg airace



Ich weiß nicht aber ich hab im mom so dumme Ideen... Ich fände ein fliegendes Bett auch lustig aber wer holt sich denn bitte 100 Mounts um dann mit einem Bett durch Dalaran zu düsen?^^ Finde den Erfolg schwachsinnig...


----------



## Thersus (7. Februar 2009)

Da farmt man sich 100 Mounts und das Ding fliegt noch nich ma so schnell wie ein Pvp-Netherdrache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Also das wär ja ma das mindeste, finde ich, für so ein Achievement^^.


----------



## Stefge (7. Februar 2009)

nönö ist nicht unmöglich musst halt erst mal überall ehrfrüchtig werden wos mounts gibt und dann muss man vllt. nochn paar inis abklappern aber man brauch halt genug gold für


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (7. Februar 2009)

man sollte es so machen das man erst mal 75 mount braucht, dann grigt man je nach rasse ein andres flug mount, blutelfen: halt drachenfalke dann trolle: fledermeuse oder so,
untote: ein skelett windreiter der so^^ orcs und tauren kp^^

menschen: große vögel oder so^^
Zwerge: einen greif mit besonderer farbe usw.
Gnome: so ein Flugzeug wie ein ing machen kann.
Draneien: kp
Nachtelfen: auch kp

dann wenn man 100 mount hat grigt man einen frostwyrm mit 310%

das fände ich so ungefähr cool  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaidos (7. Februar 2009)

Hallo.

Es gibt schon eine kleine Hand voll Leuten, die den Erfolg schon haben... ich muss mal schauen ob ich den Armorylink noch finde...


***EDIT***

http://www.wowarmory.com/character-achieve...in&n=Vaosan


Edit2:

74/100 Mounts hab ich -.-*


----------



## Smeal (7. Februar 2009)

Nachtelfen würden Hyphogreifen bekommen die fliegt man nur wenn man von nachtelfen posten den Flugmeister benutzt.


----------



## aidyn91 (8. Februar 2009)

oder wenn man ehrfürchtig bei der Expidion des Cenarius ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Palarius01 (8. Februar 2009)

Shadowwarrior1996 schrieb:


> man sollte es so machen das man erst mal 75 mount braucht, dann grigt man je nach rasse ein andres flug mount, blutelfen: halt drachenfalke dann trolle: fledermeuse oder so,
> untote: ein skelett windreiter der so^^ orcs und tauren kp^^
> 
> menschen: große vögel oder so^^
> ...



hmm nachtelfen könnten diese schimären (schreibt man das so?) bekommen

und zwerge ein fass bier mit dem sie sich in die luft saufen^^


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (8. Februar 2009)

für trolle gibts 109 mounts, inkl alle events, kartenspiel, raredropps. no chance atm


----------



## Perfectenemy (8. Februar 2009)

Warum sind die meisten so erpicht darauf die achievements zu machen? Es gibt schliesslich nix wenn man alle hat. Jedenfalls ist mir nichts bekannt und zur Zeit ja auch noch nicht machbar wegen den ganzen Events die noch nicht stattfanden.

Ich habe 3 Mounts und das reicht mir. Was ist so toll daran 100 Mounts zu besitzen. Vorteile hat man dadurch auch nicht. 

Ich sehe es schon kommen das jetzt jeder zu einem total unwichtigen achievement einen thread aufmacht.


----------



## Annovella (8. Februar 2009)

Stefge schrieb:


> nönö ist nicht unmöglich musst halt erst mal überall ehrfrüchtig werden wos mounts gibt und dann muss man vllt. nochn paar inis abklappern aber man brauch halt genug gold für



Ich denke, dass größte Problem besteht darin, dass man erstmal Drop und Würfelglück für die Instanz/Raidmounts braucht. Ruf farmen ist simpel.



Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Warum sind die meisten so erpicht darauf die achievements zu machen?



Es ist die Sucht. Egal was Blizzard seinen Konsumenten zur verfügung stellt, sie nehmen es - quasi - ein.
Mit "ach ich hab soviel langeweile in WoW, da farm ich halt archivements und?" kommt, spinnt sowieso. Ich meine, gibt es nicht noch etwas anderes als WoW für euch? Farmen kann einfach kein Spass machen, dass kann mir keiner erzählen, denn es geht immer ums "muss" und das bezieht sich auch auf Archivements. Ständig höre ich Leute zum Beispiel sagen: " Hey kommst du noch mit Ogrimma? (!)MUSS(!) noch fürn Event Fische fangen/den Urahnen besuchen etc.pp. .


----------



## fataly (8. Februar 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Warum sind die meisten so erpicht darauf die achievements zu machen? Es gibt schliesslich nix wenn man alle hat. Jedenfalls ist mir nichts bekannt und zur Zeit ja auch noch nicht machbar wegen den ganzen Events die noch nicht stattfanden.
> 
> Ich habe 3 Mounts und das reicht mir. Was ist so toll daran 100 Mounts zu besitzen. Vorteile hat man dadurch auch nicht.
> 
> Ich sehe es schon kommen das jetzt jeder zu einem total unwichtigen achievement einen thread aufmacht.



sry, aber wow ist ein spiel wo sich jeder selbst sein spielziel setzten kann...
hier geht es nicht um irgendwelche archievments, sondern um sachen die sozusagen "sagenumwoben" sein sollten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


es gibt halt nicht viele "skarabäusfürst/innen^^" und das ist auch gut so. immerhin solls ja auch sagenumwobene helden 
geben zu den man aufschauen kann und sich denken "boahhhh" geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (in dem fall hab ich noch keinen fürsten gesehen, obwohl ich
seit 2,5 jahr spiele)

greets


----------



## Annovella (8. Februar 2009)

fataly schrieb:


> hier geht es nicht um irgendwelche archievments, sondern um sachen die sozusagen "sagenumwoben" sein sollten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Sagenumwoben? Skarabäusfürsten? Du bist dir sicher das Blizzard die Meinung im Bezug auf "es soll so bleiben" mit dir teilt? Nein. Sonst würden sie nicht jedem, der die AQ Eröffnungsquest geschafft hat das Mount geben.(Für etwas Geld zwecks Servertransfer) Wenn es Blizzard in diesem Falle nicht um Geld, sondern die reine Logik des Spiels handeln würde, wären die Tore bei neuen Servern direkt auf - denn ansonsten ist dieses Mount ja nicht mehr "sagenumwoben", sondern normaler epischer Krimskrams. Blizzard sollte sich entscheiden: Entweder sind die Tore direkt offen bei neuen Servern, oder jeder, aber wirklich jeder, der irgendwo auf irgendeinem Server die Quest abgeschlossen hat solle dsa Mount und den Titel bekommen, denn dann würde Blizzard sympatischer herüberkommen, da es in diesem Falle nicht um Geldgier gehen würde, aber Blizzard hat es nicht nötig, denn die Community ist blind und folgt ihrem "Gott".


----------



## fataly (8. Februar 2009)

Annovella schrieb:


> Sagenumwoben? Skarabäusfürsten? Du bist dir sicher das Blizzard die Meinung im Bezug auf "es soll so bleiben" mit dir teilt? Nein. Sonst würden sie nicht jedem, der die AQ Eröffnungsquest geschafft hat das Mount geben.(Für etwas Geld zwecks Servertransfer) Wenn es Blizzard in diesem Falle nicht um Geld, sondern die reine Logik des Spiels handeln würde, wären die Tore bei neuen Servern direkt auf - denn ansonsten ist dieses Mount ja nicht mehr "sagenumwoben", sondern normaler epischer Krimskrams. Blizzard sollte sich entscheiden: Entweder sind die Tore direkt offen bei neuen Servern, oder jeder, aber wirklich jeder, der irgendwo auf irgendeinem Server die Quest abgeschlossen hat solle dsa Mount und den Titel bekommen, denn dann würde Blizzard sympatischer herüberkommen, da es in diesem Falle nicht um Geldgier gehen würde, aber Blizzard hat es nicht nötig, denn die Community ist blind und folgt ihrem "Gott".



du weist aber schon das neue server 60 tage von servertrans. etc. geschlossen sind, das aq event mit den sammeln von rohstoffen wird auch beschleunigt, die eigentliche quest ist trotzdem zu machen
, vorallem ist der titel innerhalb der servertrans zeit schon vergeben (zu 99%, ich kenn einen englischen server wo es nicht der fall war, bitte um korrektur falls ich was verpasst habe), falls dus nicht glaubst... es steht ein neuer server zur verfügung der seit "afaik" paar wochen offen ist.
auch wenn blizz eine geldgeile firma ist.. (wie denn auch als aktiengeselschaft) die hälfte was du geschrieben hast ist blödsinn!


----------



## Arkanoss (8. Februar 2009)

Annovella schrieb:


> .....die Community ist blind und folgt ihrem "Gott".




Jaaaa nee is klar ich folge meinem "Gott"  .... muhaharar ahrahrahr.... wie geil ist das denn ... bitte noch mehr von den witzen ich schmeisiß mich wech.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kokoros (8. Februar 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Warum sind die meisten so erpicht darauf die achievements zu machen? Es gibt schliesslich nix wenn man alle hat. Jedenfalls ist mir nichts bekannt und zur Zeit ja auch noch nicht machbar wegen den ganzen Events die noch nicht stattfanden.
> 
> Ich habe 3 Mounts und das reicht mir. Was ist so toll daran 100 Mounts zu besitzen. Vorteile hat man dadurch auch nicht.
> 
> Ich sehe es schon kommen das jetzt jeder zu einem total unwichtigen achievement einen thread aufmacht.


Vielleicht aus Spaß?


----------



## youngceaser (8. Februar 2009)

Nohit schrieb:


> Hi also alle wissen ja, dass die hundert mounts fast unmöglich zu kriegen sind. Ich würd gern mal wissen, ob das schon jemand geschafft hat. Bitte mit amorylink. ich kenne nur jemanden der 99 hat.


ja und wo ist da das problem ich bin der meinung das du belsebubb meinst, wenn ja da gibts noch so einige mounts die er nicht hat z.B. aus ZG hat er kein mount, rabenfürst hat er ned, alars asche, attumens mount. Und es hat auch keiner gesagt das es einfach ist 100 mounts zu bekommen


----------



## Kokoros (8. Februar 2009)

youngceaser schrieb:


> ja und wo ist da das problem ich bin der meinung das du belsebubb meinst, wenn ja da gibts noch so einige mounts die er nicht hat z.B. aus ZG hat er kein mount, rabenfürst hat er ned, alars asche, attumens mount. Und es hat auch keiner gesagt das es einfach ist 100 mounts zu bekommen




... UNd das alles für ein so abgrundhässliges Mount....^^


----------



## Belsina5 (8. Februar 2009)

weil kaum noch was in wow los ist^^
ich glaube ich habe gerade mal 25 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## phexus (8. Februar 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Warum sind die meisten so erpicht darauf die achievements zu machen? Es gibt schliesslich nix wenn man alle hat. Jedenfalls ist mir nichts bekannt und zur Zeit ja auch noch nicht machbar wegen den ganzen Events die noch nicht stattfanden.
> 
> Ich habe 3 Mounts und das reicht mir. Was ist so toll daran 100 Mounts zu besitzen. Vorteile hat man dadurch auch nicht.
> 
> Ich sehe es schon kommen das jetzt jeder zu einem total unwichtigen achievement einen thread aufmacht.




Manchmal frag ich mich, warum Menschen, deren Horizont innerhalb ihres eigenen Körpers liegt, überhaupt WoW spielen. Haben ja keinerlei Vorteil davon.


----------



## -M-i-k-E (8. Februar 2009)

manche leute haben halt keinen bock auf raidne oder pvp?? die farmen halt gold oder ruf oder halt 100 mounts? wirst du verurteilt weil du käse magst?


----------



## Auphora (8. Februar 2009)

lord schrieb:


> also ersteinmal gibt es hier nen screen vom mounts für die horde http://www.warcraftmounts.com/mounts/reddragonhawk.html
> 
> für allainzspieler ist es dann halt ein blauer drachenfalke.
> 
> ...



Hm.-.. wo gibt es denn die anderen 4 reittiere für schneider ausser die beiden vom schneiderlehrer? O_o


----------



## Maxugon (8. Februar 2009)

Kokoros schrieb:


> Und Gnome bekommen n Wok /schreibt man die so/ da können die dann in den Sturmgipfel bei der Wok WM mit machen xD


Sinnlose Beiträge aka Beiträge pushen?

Also ich finde Drachenfalken cool^^ Aber am besten sind Protodrachen!


----------



## Sarun/Syldana (8. Februar 2009)

Glaube kaum, dass es möglich ist. Habe jetzt 61 Mounts und wenn ich alle Mounts die noch "leicht" zu bekommen sind kaufen würde, würde ich auf 73 kommen. Darunter sind jetzt keine Eventmounts und seltene Dropmounts. Kenne jemand mit 77 da hab ich schon gestaunt aber 99?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GreenIsaac (8. Februar 2009)

phexus schrieb:


> Manchmal frag ich mich, warum Menschen, deren Horizont innerhalb ihres eigenen Körpers liegt, überhaupt WoW spielen. Haben ja keinerlei Vorteil davon.



Made my Day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
____________________________________________

Ich werde das sammeln jetzt wohl auch starten. Bin Dk und habe letzte Woche mein Baron Mount bekommen + gestern den blauen Protodrachen aus Turm Heroisch ich alter lucker xD

Aber 100 is schon heftig ._.

Früher musste man für EIN Epic Moutn noch 800G zahlen, das waren noch Zeiten... Da war nicht der Reitskill teuer sondern die Mounts!


----------



## Sarun/Syldana (8. Februar 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Warum sind die meisten so erpicht darauf die achievements zu machen? Es gibt schliesslich nix wenn man alle hat. Jedenfalls ist mir nichts bekannt und zur Zeit ja auch noch nicht machbar wegen den ganzen Events die noch nicht stattfanden.
> 
> Ich habe 3 Mounts und das reicht mir. Was ist so toll daran 100 Mounts zu besitzen. Vorteile hat man dadurch auch nicht.
> 
> Ich sehe es schon kommen das jetzt jeder zu einem total unwichtigen achievement einen thread aufmacht.



Naja es gibt teilweise 310 % Mounts und das ist schon was feines. Außerdem wüsste ich gar nicht, was ich mit meinem Geld machen sollte außer Mounts kaufen. Ich mach Dailys und wenn ich bei einer Fraktion genug Ruf hab kauf ich mir das Mount. Vielen gefällt es halt, die Mounts auch mal zu wechseln, anstatt immer auf dem Windreiter zu fliegen. Viele wollen halt auch mal etwas Ausgefalleneres wie z.B. den Rabenlord.





-M-i-k-E schrieb:


> manche leute haben halt keinen bock auf raidne oder pvp?? die farmen halt gold oder ruf oder halt 100 mounts? wirst du verurteilt weil du käse magst?




Glaube ich kaum, dass jemand nur Mounts sammelt. Mach jeden Tag Dailys und am Wochenende raide ich dann.



Achja nebenbei noch: @buffed: finde die aktuellen Shows mit Mounts und Minipets super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (8. Februar 2009)

ich denke schon dass es schon leute gibt die 100 mounts ihr eigen nennen...... gibt ja viele versch. arten


----------



## Shantalya (8. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Allianz schaut so ähnlich aus, nur halt dann blau.


----------



## Insgesicht (8. Februar 2009)

hmm ich weiß auch nit wie das gehen soll ich hab jetzt 76 mounts darunter sind aber auch mounts die nur schwer zu bekommen sind z.B der amani bär, Anzu der rabenfürst, Azure drache von malygos 25er, baron mount und das zehvra und wen ich die mounts holen würde wo ich noch rankomme ohne drop luck würde ich vllt auf 90 kommen. naja bleibt nur zu hoffen das blizzard noch ein paar mehr mounts implimentiert oder das achievment etwas überarbeitet.


----------



## Thoor (8. Februar 2009)

Kaidos schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Es gibt schon eine kleine Hand voll Leuten, die den Erfolg schon haben... ich muss mal schauen ob ich den Armorylink noch finde...
> 
> ...


Sry aber der Typ da hat echt kein RL mehr, kann man ja sagen was man will von wegen Skill aber mit soviele Achivements hat man echt kein RL mehr....


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (8. Februar 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Sry aber der Typ da hat echt kein RL mehr, kann man ja sagen was man will von wegen Skill aber mit soviele Achivements hat man echt kein RL mehr....



aber darum geht es hier nicht.......


----------



## Thoor (8. Februar 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> aber darum geht es hier nicht.......


Verzeihung das ich es gewagt habe meine Meinung kundztun....

(Ja das war Ironie)


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (8. Februar 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Verzeihung das ich es gewagt habe meine Meinung kundztun....



du hast verstanden warum bei diesem thema geht oder?....genau: darum ob es moglich ist über 100 mounts zu verfügen.

ob derjenige welcher im besitz dieser reittiere ist auch ein leben neben wow hat interessiert hier niemanden.


----------



## Throgan (8. Februar 2009)

Annovella schrieb:


> Sagenumwoben? Skarabäusfürsten? Du bist dir sicher das Blizzard die Meinung im Bezug auf "es soll so bleiben" mit dir teilt? Nein. Sonst würden sie nicht jedem, der die AQ Eröffnungsquest geschafft hat das Mount geben.(Für etwas Geld zwecks Servertransfer) Wenn es Blizzard in diesem Falle nicht um Geld, sondern die reine Logik des Spiels handeln würde, wären die Tore bei neuen Servern direkt auf - denn ansonsten ist dieses Mount ja nicht mehr "sagenumwoben", sondern normaler epischer Krimskrams. Blizzard sollte sich entscheiden: Entweder sind die Tore direkt offen bei neuen Servern, oder jeder, aber wirklich jeder, der irgendwo auf irgendeinem Server die Quest abgeschlossen hat solle dsa Mount und den Titel bekommen, denn dann würde Blizzard sympatischer herüberkommen, da es in diesem Falle nicht um Geldgier gehen würde, aber Blizzard hat es nicht nötig, denn die Community ist blind und folgt ihrem "Gott".



Is zwar n bisl OT, geht aber auf Deinen Kommentar ein^^

----

Blizzard hat entschieden, die Tore zu Ahn'Qiraj auf allen künftigen (neuen) Realms von Anfang an zu öffnen, wie Blizzard-Mitarbeiter Wrocas heute schrieb:

In Zukunft werden die Tore von AhnQiraj auf neuen Realms von Anfang an geöffnet sein. Wir sind uns bewusst, dass es sich hierbei um ein einzigartiges Ereignis handelt, aber wir befürchten, dass die Komplexität dieses Ereignisses verschiedene Probleme mit sich bringen kann, die die Spielerfahrung negativ beeinflussen können. Indem wir die Tore automatisch öffnen und sofortigen Zugang zu den Instanzen von AhnQiraj erlauben, wollen wir den verfügbaren höherstufigen Inhalt fördern. Gleichzeitig möchten wir den Spielern auf diesen neuen Realms eine angenehme Spielerfahrung bieten. 

Quelle


----------



## Ol@f (8. Februar 2009)

http://armory.wow-europe.com/character-ach...has&n=Kimey


----------



## Part v. Durotan (8. Februar 2009)

airace schrieb:


> ein flugzeug würde auch nciht schlecht aushen...



ich finde schon, dass die chopper in wow zu weit gehen...
bald kommen dann noch ufos oder wie?


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (8. Februar 2009)

alle rassenmounts (60er, 100er) - ehrfürchtig bei der jeweiligen fraktion
bg- pvp mounts - schlachtfeld ehrenmarken 
pvp mamut - splitter eines steinbewahrers
arenadrachen - die besten 0,5%
schwarzer bär - alle hauptstadtbosse der gegnerischen fraktion legen
netherdrachen - netherschwingen ehrfürchtig
rochen - himmelswache der shatar ehrfürchtig
talbuks - kurenai ehrfürchtig
bc flugmounts allianz/horde (60er, 280er) - gegen gold frei erhältlich
hypogreif - expedition des cenarius ehrfürchtig
mounts aus dalaran - gegen gold frei erhältlich
eismamuts der söhne - ehrfürchtig bei den söhnen hodirs
wyrmruhdrache - wyrmruhpakt ehrfürchtig
zg raptor + tiger - bossdrop zg
baronmount - strath classic... baron totenschwur
bronzedrache - strath wotlk... time run
mittnacht - karazhan atumen
alars asche - festung der stürme bossdrop kael 
rabe - sethekhallen heroisch drop
zul' aman - beute aus der 4. kiste (nicht mehr erhältlich)
albinodrache - 50 mounts
pferd des kopflosen reiters - halloween event drop, kopfloser reiter, kloster
braufestkodo oder widder - braufest event, drop, brd
eisbär aus brunhildar - beute aus dem sack
azurdrache     - drop, malygos
blauer protodrache - turm utgarde heroisch 3.boss
grüner protodrache - die orakel respektvoll, ausgebrütetes ei
roter protodrache - alle heroic dungeon erfolge
violetter protodrache - abschluss aller weltevents 
schwarzer protodrache - alle heroic schlachtzug erfolge
verseuchter protodrache - alle nordend schlachtzug erfolge auf normal
zeitverlorener protodrache - rarmob drop
zwilichtdrache     - satharion + 3 add´s
klassenmounts - hexer, pala, druide, todesritter
herstellbare mounts - ingi, schneider
winterquell frostsäbler - frostsäblerausbilder ehrfürchtig
alte mounts - mounts von früher die nicht getauscht wurden 
zevra - werbe einen freund
kartenspiel - netherrakete, spektraltiger
die käfer aus aq40 - random drops in aq40
schwarzer käfer (legendär) - aq event (idr nicht mehr erhältlich)

wie du siehst können es locker über 100 werden....warscheinlich habe ich sogar noch ein paar vergessen


----------



## Imanewbie (8. Februar 2009)

ne schaut sehr vollständig aus.


----------



## SrpskiMacak (8. Februar 2009)

Wieso kein Rl mehr ich hab auch 523 erfolge, und 400 hat ich schon sofort als das system da war hab halt von beginn an alles gefarmt oder in ah gekauft später :-)


----------



## Zobini (8. Februar 2009)

TCG - Schildkröte, ist doch auch ein normales Mount oder?


----------



## wertzû (8. Februar 2009)

Cybereule schrieb:


> Denke es hat keiner Geschaft aus folgendem Grund : Die Tore von Ahn*Qjiraj ( oder so =) )
> Ich schätze 60 % von den Besitzern des Mountshaben schon aufgehört wenn nicht mehr.Zu dieser Zeit gab es einfach keinen Anspurn drauf =) NOCH hats keiner =) Ich denke manche die die Drohne besitzen werdn vllt bald auf die Idee kommen aber im Moment nicht, ausserdem wärs schon längst bekannt!



pala/hexis könnens hohlen haben 2 mounts mehr


----------



## raeugen (8. Februar 2009)

Part schrieb:


> ich finde schon, dass die chopper in wow zu weit gehen...
> bald kommen dann noch ufos oder wie?




Wer warcraft 3 weiss dass Flugzeige etc. gibt


----------



## blonda1989 (17. Januar 2010)

ja ich habe jemanden gefunden auf meinem server! 
es gibt dann einen blaues drachenfalkenreittier! so wie der der in dala den kaltwetterflug
verkauft!


----------



## Cilenz (17. Januar 2010)

ally bekommt blauen, horde bekommt roten


----------



## SrpskiMacak (17. Januar 2010)

wieso unmöglich? hab jetzt glaub 104 oder so mounts vorallem dank den argentum mounts is es sau einfach geworden und ich hab nur ein drop mount.


----------



## doodlez_himself (17. Januar 2010)

Ich weiß nicht obs schon jemand geschrieben hat, weil ich nicht alles gelesen hab. Auf jeden Fall gabs doch vor Patch 3.3 jemand der alle Erfolge gehabt hat (irgend ein asiatischer Spieler) und ich nehm mal stark an, dass der den Erfolg auch hat. Ich such mal den Link.

Edit: *http://tw.wowarmory.com/character-achievements.xml?r=Wrathbringer&cn=%E5%B0%8F%E7%81%B0&gn=%E7%A5%9E%E6%A8%A3 *hier ist der Link.


----------



## LiamProd (17. Januar 2010)

Es war zwar etwas langwierig, aber es ist machbar und nicht unmöglich über 100 Mounts zu sammeln.

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-achievements.xml?r=Forscherliga&cn=Mark&gn=Stardust

Was wesentlich schwieriger und anstrengender ist, war die ganzen Fraktionen auf Ehrfürchtig zu bekommen.


----------



## Shujo (17. Januar 2010)

Ist ja nur fast 1 Jahr alt der Thread... passt.


----------



## Eden Aurorae (17. Januar 2010)

ohen jetzt die andern posts zu lesen.... ja es hat schon jmd geschafft, da kurz vor beginn des Winterhauchfestes ein (ich glaube) Koreaner vorgestellt wurde, der alle erfolgspunkte außer halt den einen vom Winterhauchsfest hatte... also einfach mal bei buffed suchen dann findeste das schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

